# A "sort of" recipe challenge



## kitchenelf (Feb 24, 2002)

Is there some dish that you absolutely love that you just want someone else to make so they too will know how good it is?

It can be a side dish, main dish, dessert - just something that you REALLY want someone else to try.  I guess the only requirement would be the ingredients need to be something that everyone can get - i.e., no elephant, no camel, no kangaroo!!!!  

Is anyone up for it - I'm going to post mine now.  Just insert the name of your recipe in the subject line for easier browsing.

And I guess then someone needs to try it.  Just say which one you are going to try and then post response.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 24, 2002)

*My Mother's Macaroni Salad*

MOM'S MACARONI SALAD

8 oz. box elbow macaroni (cooked, drained, and cooled. This is one time I rinse the macaroni well or you have to double the dressing and entire salad is too dry.  I also use the very small macaroni you can find in the Mexican section)

-sliced radishes, 4 or 5 large
-cucumber, cut long ways, seeds removed, and sliced
-1 yellow pepper, chopped
-1 tomato, chopped (do this ahead of time do let juices develop - this lends a great flavor to the salad)
-1 med-large carrot - ribbons or just sliced carrots
-2 hard boiled eggs, grated (a must for this salad)

DRESSING
1/2 cup Miracle Whip
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1 TBS apple cider vinegar
1 TBS sugar
s & p to taste (heavy on the pepper)

Mix all dressing ingredients first. Add veggies to macaroni and then mix most of dressing with everything. Refrigerate for about 1 hour to let flavors blend. Not totally necessary but it does help. Right before serving mix rest of dressing in if too dry.  The better you rinse your macaroni the less dressing you will need.  

Serves 8-10 

**Just a little note from me - my son likes this with just cucumbers and egg - I go heavy on tomatoes and cucumbers - the only requirement  is that you use 1/2 mayo and 1/2 salad dressing - if you don't my mom will HAUNT you forever!!!!!! 

This is sooooo good with grilled burgers - you won't ever make them again without this side dish!


----------



## Carol7368 (Feb 24, 2002)

*Sweet & Sour Chicken*

This is my favorite recipe cause it is so easy and yet so good. I give this recipe to everyone and I have never had a bad reaction from anyone!  I found it on Kathie Lee Gifford's website and she says it is something she and her sister make all the time. I love it .....
              Sweet & Sour Chicken 

Chicken parts (whatever you like, legs, thighs - I use boneless, skinless breasts cause they are easy to deal with) 

1 8oz bottle of Russian  Salad Dressing
1 8oz jar of Apricot Preserves 
1 Pkg. Lipton Onion Soup Mix (dry) 
Pour all of these ingredients together and mix well with spoon. Place desired chicken parts in 9x13 inch pan and pour mixture over each one of the parts. Cover with aluminum foil and bake @350 degrees for 1 hour. Remove cover and bake an additional half hour.  
   Serve with wild rice or white steamed rice.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 24, 2002)

*OK Carol, you're on......*

I'll make your chicken, it will have to be next week though, hubby is going out of town, I'm kicking son out to stay with his Dad, I am eating nothing but sushi, drinking champagne, and taking bubble baths while they are gone!!!!!!  

I'll make this next Sunday - BUT, you have to make my macaroni salad!!!  And don't substitute or you know.....my mom will haunt you!!!


----------



## Carol7368 (Feb 25, 2002)

Hey, I'm much more intrigued by the sushi and champagne diet....how the heck do you get to do this?  Getting rid of a whole family is not easy to accomplish - good going!! 
     Okay, I'll undertake the challenge.  I have vegetarian friends who will love this recipe.  My "Blue Plate Mayo" loving family will have to make adjustments; but I'll stay within the realms of your Grandmother's judgement......I'll get back to you soon with the results!  LOL, Carol


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 25, 2002)

hehe - it's the perfect diet in my opinion!!!!!  A friend gave me a recipe one time that was similar - but instead of the apricots it was a can of whole berry cranberry sauce.  I never made it because, let's face it, it does sound a little.....um......mmmmm....like it wouldn't be very good???  LOL - But, if you swear by it, I'll try it.

And, not my grandmother, but my mother - and not her judgement - HER LAW!!!!!    LOL - let me know what you do different just so I can warn you if her "spirit" will show up!!!  She was rather fiesty while here - can't imagine what powers she has now!!!

I just love that big cheesey grin smiley - can you tell????


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 30, 2004)

Try this. This is one of my families top ten favorites.



http://www.recipezaar.com/recipe/getrecipe.zsp?id=56116


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 30, 2004)

*Stuffed Green Chiles*

The only way I can describe these is Heaven on Earth.  I would eat these instead of cheesecake, instead of Hershey kisses, and instead of Tollhouse cookies, and I love them!  These are served cold and go great with steak.

Stuffed Green Chiles

1 can (4 oz.) whole green chiles
1/4 pound shredded jack cheese
1 ripe avocado
1/2 cup cooking oil
1/2 cup vinegar
1 red onion (optional)
Salt and pepper, to taste

Mash avocado with salt and pepper.  Slit open chiles, remove seeds.  Stuff each chile with avocado and cheese.  Place stuffed chiles in deep (at least 3") dish.  Mix oil and vinegar and pour over chiles.  Top with onion slices, if desired.

Refrigerate 2 to 3 hours.


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 30, 2004)

My stuffed grape leaves but you need to be with me to show ya how. I went to CT from MI.....to share recipes and"other things" with someone on the net. It was fun until the last day. She did not want me to leave and went nuts. We made a crapload of stuffed grape leaves and she taught me how to make Coq Au Vin. Great stuff. I also showed her how to make Gumbo. To basd she got so drunk and ugly the last day. It sucked.


----------



## jkath (Sep 3, 2004)

Barbara, your stuffed green chiles sound amazing! Exactly something I would put on a plate, but not let anyone else touch! 
I'm trying those soon - think the hubby will love them too. Thanks so much for sharing!

I wish I could try the mac salad, but alas, I'm the only one in the family that believes in mayo-laden salads. Grew up with them, adore them, but saldly, no one else does
jkath


----------



## Russell (Sep 3, 2004)

*Citrus Scallops and Shrimp*

I know I posted this before, but I absolutley love it!
Sauce

1 Habanero pepper
2 Jalapeno Peppers
One 16 oz can of Tomato puree
one 13 oz can of diced tomatoes.
One medium red onion
Two belle peppers
3 cloves of garlic
quater cup sugar
3/4 cups water
1 tablespoon red pepper flakes

You should make this earlier in the day and let it thicken. Put a medium-large saucpan on the stove with the to tomatoe products. Dice the habanero to a paste and add in. Score the 2 jalapeno peppers and place in on the surface so it is easy take out. While those are in finley dice the medium onion and dice a third of one of the peppers. Before adding thos remove the jalapenos. dice them for for heat or throw them away. Its up to you. Add the chopped ingredients. Finely dice the garlic and add it. heat up the water in a microwave and add sugar make sure the suggar is dissolved before adding it. Add the mixture and the peper flakes. let it boil down to the thickness of your choice. 

Scallops

1 lb scallops
2 large lemons
2 largish limes

poke a fork into the eah of the scallops so there are four small wholes. Put them in a gallon bag with the juice of 2 lemons and the two limes. Add olive oil if wanted. Let  marinade for an hour or so.

Shrimp

1 lb shrimp
2 large eggs
a medium bag of sweetened or unsweetened coconut flakes (in the baking aisle)
Clean and de-vein all the shrimp. dip in egg them dip into coconut. let them dry before frying 2 minutes on each side at 295 to 325

-------------------------------------
Grill the rest of the peppers and one large vadalia (sp) onion along with the scallops. serve with the spicy sauce and enjoy.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 3, 2004)

jkath,

Let us know how you like them.  I need to make some soon myself.  It has been too long since I have had them!

 Barbara


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 3, 2004)

Creamed Chip Beef  

2 Tablespoons butter
2 Tablespoons flour
2 cups of milk
1 4oz. pkg. chipped beef(chop it up)
Salt and pepper to taste

Melt butter in saucepan over medium heat. Stir in flour until smooth and
heat until bubbly. Gradually stir in milk and continue stirring to keep
from getting lumpy. The mixture - which is white sauce - willl gradually
thicken. Add the chipped beef (separate the slices) and keep over low
heat about 5 minutes. Add salt and pepper as desired. Serve over toast.


----------



## momcooks (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Bang, still hanging out with evil clowns?


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 3, 2004)

Yes :!: I can't help myself.


----------



## momcooks (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm not surprised.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 3, 2004)

I like a nice wine (red) and cheese (white). Disturb me and I shall tie your nose hairs!!   :roll:


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 6, 2004)

*POrk-Crown Rib Roats*

I love both the sounds of the macaroni salad, and the stuffed green peppers.  Happily, I won't have to share the peppers as I'm the only one in the house that likes them (and I like them a lot).  Tha macaroni salad, alas, I am diabteic and stay away from pasta (except whole-wheat) and potatoes (a terrible thing since I used to love both macaroni and potato salad).

I'll report back on the stuffed peppers.

Here's my entry, Smoked Crown Pork Roast.

Crown Roast




Alright, you on the left, tell me how you're going to cook this dish.  Remember, this is an elegant one, so it must be done right.  What's that?  You don't have a clue?  Yes you do.  You just need a bit of coaching.

The crown rib roast is the best tasting, most succulent piece of pork I have ever cooked, or eaten.  It is beautiful to the eye, and to the mouth.  This roast is made from the baby-back ribs.  The ends are "frenched", that is, the small eye of meat, and the meat between the bones is removed from the bone end.  That meat can then be used for sausage, or stuffing, or kabobs, etc.  When purchasing the ribs, ask your butcher to leave the tenderloin attached.  This will give you much more meat than ordinary baby-back ribs.  Also, when the meat is formed into the classic Crown shape, the loin will act as a base to hold in the stuffing. 
 Most butchers will French the ribs for you upon request, though the butcher I went to didn't.  After I found out how easy the process was, I was glad he didn't.  I now have about three pounds of meat and bone with which to make a grand pot of baked beans, bean soup, and stir-fry (not all at once of course).

This roast is best when cooked in a smoky barbecue, though it is quite good roasted in the oven.  Usually some kind of rub or marinade is used to treat and tenderize the meat starting the day before.  Then while cooking, a glaze is brushed over the meat.  The center is filled with fruits, farce meat, or stuffing after the crown roast is placed on the platter.  Colorful vegetables placed around the roast complete the dish.
The following is just one way to prepare this elegant roast.  You will undoubtedly find your own way to flavor your roast to perfection.

Ingredients:
Rack of Baby-Back Ribs with at least 16 bones.  The chine bones  	should be removed.
3 cups Mandarin Orange slices
1/2 tsp. Salt
1 tsp. Black Pepper, coarse grind
1/2 cup Sugar, or Sweetener
2 cloves Garlic, minced
1 medium cooking Onion, diced
1 orange Bell Pepper
1 yellow Bell Pepper
1 Green Bell Pepper
2 whole Cooking Onions
1 cup Brown-Rice
2 cups Water
3 fresh Red Tomatoes, uncooked
5 whole Carrots
1 cup cold Water
1 bucket of water soaked hardwood (I use maple and white birch).

Prepare the meat by laying the ribs on a cutting board with the meaty side down.  Slice the meat from between the bones until reaching the thick loin muscle.  Cut the small eye of meat from the bone top as well.  Turn the meat over and remove the strip of fat and connecting tissue lying over the top muscle.  Then, fillet that muscle from the loin.  You will end up with a long and slender muscle containing small bones.  Trim the ends of the rib rack so that when it is stood and formed into the crown, the end ribs will be about 1/2 inch part.  Reserve the trimmed meat and connecting tissue for later meals.

Place the rice and remaining water into a covered pot and bring to a boil.  Turn the heat to simmer, add 1/2 tsp. salt, cover, and let cook for thirty minutes.  Remove from the jeat and add a touch of garlic powder and the mandarin oranges.  Dice one of the onions and mix into the rice.  Cover refrigerate.  This is your stuffing.

Mash two cups of the oranges in a glass or stainless steel bowl.  Add one cup of water, 1/2 cup sugar or sweetener, the garlic, remaining diced onion, salt, water, and pepper.  Put into a very large plastic bag along with the ribs.  Remove all air so that the ribs are completely covered by the marinade.  Place in the refrigeratorand let sit overnight.
Next day, remove the ribs from the marinade and place into a lightly greased, heavy, cast-iron frying pan with a metal handle.  Pour the marinade into a w quart saucepot.  Bring the marinade to a boil and set aside.  

Bank the charcoal on either side of your grill, leaving a four-inch space between banks.  Fire up the grill for indirect heat. Let sit until the charcoal is red hot.  Stand the ribs on end, meat side down, and form the rack into a circle with the meat turned in.  Tie the end bones together with butchers cotton string, and wrap the entire roast with a turn of string.  Place into the cast-iron pan.

Put four or five chunks of hardwood on each charcoal pile.  Place the grill in place, and center the rib pan between the charcoal piles.  Cover the grill and close the vents halfway and let cook for 1 hour.

Remove the lid and brush the roast with marinade.  Put aluminum foil hats on the bone ends.  Replace the lid and baste every fifteen minutes for the next half hour.  Check the meat thermometer.  When it reads 150', remove and fill the inside with the rice/mandarine orange stuffing.  Put the lid back on and cook for another twenty minutes.
Brush all veggies , including the onions (peel them first), with cooking oil and lightly salt.  Remove the barbecue lid and arrange the veggies around the fire.  Add more wood if needed.  Brush the roast with the cooked marinade sauce.  Cover and cook for ten minutes more.
Remove the roast and place on a large platter.  Let sit for fifteen minutes.
Place the colorful Veggies artistically around the roast and remove the string.  Set a beautiful table and impress everyone with cloth napkins.  Charge each member of your household $5 per plate and grin.  You know your kidding.  But do they?  Muahahahaha.
 Remove the veggies and place in a suitable bowl.

This recipe is from my cookbook "You Can Be A Great Cook With Pork", hence the extra verbage.  I wish I new how to insert a picture of the finished dish in this post.  I will try to cut and paste.  Hope it works.  

This is not really a beginner recipe.  But then again, it's apparent that I'm not  posting to beginners  .

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North
	
	



```

```


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Sep 6, 2004)

Let me add one too......

LETTUCE WRAPS

Flank steak marinated in a soy based marinade.
1 head bibb lettuce
Homemeade roasted garlic sour cream {roast 1 head garlic add to sm. container sour cream}
Minced scallions
sesame seeds


1... Cook meat to med/rare, allow to rest, slice thin against the grain

2... Seperate lettuce leaves{wash}, lay 2 slices of meat in each leaf.

3... Top with tbsp. sour cream, garnish with scallions and sesame seeds.

4... EAT AND ENJOY!!!






If you ask me REAL nice like    I will give up my recipe for cream cheese stuffed mushrooms, but ya gotta ask real nice.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 6, 2004)

PolishedTopaz said:
			
		

> If you ask me REAL nice like    I will give up my recipe for cream cheese stuffed mushrooms, but ya gotta ask real nice.


Ooooooooooh!  Please, please, please, pretty please?????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I LOVE mushrooms, and I love cream cheese, and these sound great!!!!!

 Barbara


----------



## CookinBlondie (Sep 6, 2004)

I agree! PLEASE SHARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pretty pretty please with sugar and a cherry, and CREAMCHEESE STUFFED MUSHROOMS on top?!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 6, 2004)

here's one of my best thats simple. 

Take some linguine noodles cook in water 
Take some Jumbo Shrimp like those huge ones and devain etc. 
Wait for the noodles to cook. When done take the noodles and put in a pan that is heated with extra virgin olive oil. Cook for awhile like 20 seconds or so and pour some milk and butter in and add some flour then add some dry basil and dry parsley and stir around until the milk is thick then add the shrimp in and don't over cook the shrimp then add pepper and salt and more basil and parsley then a touch of oregeno, and your done.

i give the instructions you just figure out the rest.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 6, 2004)

*Mom's Macaroni Salad*

That's what I wanna try... here is one that my mom makes a lot.

Crispy Herbed Chicken:

3/4 cup crushed herb stuffing
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese
1 tbsp dried parsley
1/8 tsp garlic powder
1/8 tsp pepper
1 tbsp water
1 egg white
1 (2-3lb) frying chicken, skinned, quartered or cut into pieces

Heat oven to 375°.  Spray broiler pan with no-stick cooking spray.  In plastic bags, combine stuffing, cheese, parsley, garlic powder, and pepper.  In shallow dish, beat water and egg white.  Dip chicken pieces in egg white mixture.  Shake dipped chicken, 1-2 pieces at a time, in stuffing mixture to coat.  Arrange on sprayed broiler pan.  Place broiler pan in oven.  Bake for 45-60 min or until chicken is fork-tender and juices run clean.. makes 4-5 servings.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 6, 2004)

I was going to say this in my last post, but forgot.. of course you love the pepper recipe, jkath.. it has AVOCADO!!  lol


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 6, 2004)

Juliev,

Your Crispy Herbed Chicken sounds great!  I will have to try that soon.  That would probably be good for pork chops too.  

As far as avocados go, I love them too!  I could eat them with every meal and as inbetween snacks!

 Barbara


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Sep 6, 2004)

Kay......

CREAM CHEESE STUFFED MUSHROOMS

2 pkgs, button mushrooms 
2 8oz pkgs cream cheese
1 1/2 6oz pkgs goat cheese {plain or herbed}
3-4 shallots minced fine
3 cloves garlic minced fine
S+P to taste
Bread crumbs for topping


1... Trim mushrooms by removing stem and slicing the round part off stem end. Resulting in a wider stuffing surface.

2... Blend the next 5 ingredients together till well combined.

3... Pack each mushroom well with a teaspoon smoothing when full. {rounded not flat}

4... Top each mushroom with bread crumbs. {best to do this on an oven safe plate}
5... Bake @ 350 for 30 mins. till well heated thru.

6... EAT AND ENJOY!


Ps..... make extras if you bring them to a party they WILL NOT LAST LONG. The stuffing would be great for bagels too. Yummmmmmmy Goooooooood!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks PolishedTopaz!  The mushrooms sound great!!

 Barbara


----------



## choclatechef (Sep 6, 2004)

My orange cake

One box yellow cake mix
one can mandarin oranges, drain and reserve liquid + a couple of orange sections
one stick softened butter

Make cake according to pkg directions, except, substitue softened butter for oil, and add drained mandarin oranges.  You will have to watch your water amts and not add as much as called for.

Mix well with a mixer, so the orange sections are beaten into the mix.

Bake as directed.  This cake is great in a bundt or angel food cake pan.

Meanwhile, in a separate large measuring cup or small bowl, mix reserved orange liquid, the reserved couple of orange sections, a pinch of salt, a dash of pure vanilla, and confectioner's sugar to make a glaze.

When cake is still warm, turn onto woven mesh cooling rack in a baking pan.  With a large fork or other implement, make small holes over the cake surface.  Pour glaze over cake slowly, for maximum penetration.

I have varied this recipe by adding rum to the glaze, using fresh oranges, etc.  A powdered sugar sprinkle topping is a good alternative also.

The cake should be moist and delicious.


----------



## choclatechef (Sep 6, 2004)

my beef stew for a crowd.

Brown 3 or more diced strips of bacon in a large cast iron dutch oven, and remove bacon [reserve for later use]. Leave bacon grease in the pan.

Brown 1 lb large beef bones [seasoned with salt and pepper], remove and reserve for later use.

Brown 3 lbs beef stew meat [seasoned with salt and pepper] and reserve for later use.

Lightly brown [adding a touch of olive oil if needed] 4 cloves minced chopped garlic [add more if you like], 2 medium chopped onions, and 1 cup chopped celery. 

Combine the bacon bits, beef bones, and stew meat to veggies in the pot.

Season with 1 or 2 tablespoons of tomato paste, 2 bay leaves, 1 can chicken broth, 1 can of beef broth, and 1/2 cup red wine. Add a dash of worcheshire sauce if desired.

Cover and simmer slowly until meat is almost fork tender adding water if necessary. 

Remove beef bones and discard [or give them to your dog for a great treat].

Add potatoes, carrots, mushrooms, or whatever veggies you like. Cover and simmer gently til vegetables are tender.
Taste for seasonings and correct if needed.

Mix 1 part flour and 2 parts water seasoned with salt and pepper in a glass jar with lid. Shake real well so there are no lumps in the jar. Add more water or flour if needed to create a medium white sauce like mixture -- not too thick or too runny.

Turn the heat under the stew up to boiling. Add flour/water mixture slowly to stew stirring constantly [to insure you get no lumps] until the stew gravy is thick enough for you. 

Turn down the heat to a low simmer for 10 minutes.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 7, 2004)

My eldest daughter, and my youngest daughter as well, both have experimented with cream cheese fillings for stuffed mushroom caps.  Both did it seperately and included finely diced saute'd onion, chopped-real bacon bits, a touch of sugar, and a hint of garlic.  The one daughter made the stuffed protabella mushroom caps, grilled over smokey charcoal, while the other filled beef roulaides with her mixture.  Both dishes were soooo good.

I can also see this filling being used in home-made raviolies, or in crispy won tons.  The mixture is very versatile and can be easily altered for whatever you want to use it for.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Juliev (Sep 7, 2004)

your cake sounds great choclatechef, and easy!


----------



## choclatechef (Sep 7, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> your cake sounds great choclatechef, and easy!



Thanks.  It was always a big hit at any gathering, especially when I made both the glazed version bundt style, and the powdered version in an angel food cake pan.   

I garnish them with sliced decorative oranges, whole big strawberries, mint, or any other berries in season.  

With both the orange cake, and the Toll House pies I like to serve fresh whipped cream and/or homemade ice cream served on the side is great.

I like to make my food on site, so the aroma makes folks crazy; and serve them warm.   People come running fast!


----------



## Cupcake (Sep 7, 2004)

*Irish Creme*

This is my second post here, and I am so glad I started in this thread.  This is exactly the type of thing I was looking for when I set out to find a good board.  All of these recipes sound delicious, I hope to try them all, including the crown roast!

Here is my contribution:

IRISH CREME

3 Eggs
3/4 cup Irish Whisky
1 tablespoon sugar
1 teaspoon Vanilla
1 teaspoon Coconut Flavoring
1 teaspoon Chocolate Syrup
One 14 oz. Can Sweetened Condensed Milk
1/2 cup Heavy Cream

Combine all, blend well and chill.  This recipe came from a fantastic Italian restaurant, believe it or not.  The best thing is that they would serve it from used wine bottles.  Every meal ended with a complimentary cordial.  If you were a regular, it was personally poured for you by the chef.

I have made it without the raw eggs.  It is still just as tasty, but not as thick.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 7, 2004)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Juliev,
> 
> Your Crispy Herbed Chicken sounds great!  I will have to try that soon.  That would probably be good for pork chops too.
> 
> ...



It's very good with pork chops, lamb chops as well.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mudbug (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is a good one for shrimp that everyone I serve it to loves.  

marinade: 
1 stick melted butter
1 cup olive oil
1 bottle red wine vinegar salad dressing
1 or 2 bay leaves
minced garlic (you decide how much)

Marinate a bunch of nice fresh shrimp (you decide how many) for at least 30 minutes, then throw in the oven (350 or 400 temp, I forget which) until the shrimp turn pink

Serve with good crusty bread to sop up the juice!


----------



## RisaG (Sep 10, 2004)

*Easy Shrimp Scampi*

I made this one time and have been asked again and again to make it, altho' I haven't. This is so easy. I adapted it from a recipe from a restaurant in Bar Harbor, ME (my favorite place on earth). To make this Fra Diavolo, add some chile flakes or some chopped up ripe chile.
YUMMY.

                     *  Exported from  MasterCook  *

                            Easy Shrimp Scampi

Recipe By     : adapted from Mama DiMatteo's, Bar Harbor, ME
Serving Size  : 2    Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Main Dish                        Seafood

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
   3      tb            unsalted butter
   3      tb            olive oil
   1      ts            coarse mustard
   3      cloves        garlic -- chopped
   1      lb            jumbo shrimp -- peeled & deveined

Butterfly shrimp. Make sure they are dry.

Melt butter in a small pan. Add olive oil, mustard and garlic. Whisk well. 

Drizzle a touch of the oil mixture in the bottom of a casserole dish. Put the shrimp in. Coat the top with the rest of the olive oil mixture.

Bake at 425 degrees F for 12 minutes. 

Serve over rice or pasta. serve with a veggie side.

                   - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

NOTES : Delicious. Easy.


----------



## jkath (Sep 28, 2004)

Barbara, I finally made the stuffed green chiles -  :!: Wow :!: 
I had to wait till I had perfect avocados for it.
Luckily, my parents came to visit and brought me 36 Lamb Haas Avos. from their next-door neighbor 

Thank you so much for this fab recipe!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 28, 2004)

jkath,

I'm glad you liked it!  I have really been in the mood for them lately.  Payday is Thursday--maybe soon.  Do you think your parents could visit me with some avocados?!  lol

 Barbara


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Nov 16, 2004)

PolishedTopaz said:
			
		

> Kay......
> 
> CREAM CHEESE STUFFED MUSHROOMS
> 
> ...





BIG BUMP for Elf


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2004)

Kitchenelf you are so smart for starting this topic. This really is a great one!

I will be trying many of these recipes. Here is my contribution. I usually double the recipe, but now that I have a larger pot I will quadruple it because everyone always wants more and it freezes very well.

Bolognese Sauce

2 tablespoons evoo
1 small onion minced
1 carrot minced
1 celery stalk
¼ cup minced bacon
½ lb sausage
½ lb beef
¾ cup dry white wine
6 large tomatoes (peeled)
1 cup stock
1 cup cream


Sauté onion, celery, and bacon with evoo till tender over med heat.

Add beef and sausage. Cook till no longer red. Add wine and raise heat a little bit. Cook off most of the liquid.

Add tomatoes (I kind of hand crush then as I put them in) and stock. Turn heat to low. After about an hour season with salt and pepper. Cook another hour till much of the liquid is gone.

Add cream and cook another 15 - 30 minutes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks PT   

GB - me????  smart??????  Holy cow!!!!!!!  I've got to go tell everyone I know!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## norgeskog (Nov 16, 2004)

*Roasted ginger-maple squash*

I love this recipe and it is timely as Thanksgiving is coming.  

2 delicatta squash halved and seeds carved out
1 acorn squash, halved and seeds carved out
(any favorite squash can be used, these are my favs)

sprinkle with freshly ground pepper and turn cut side down on cookie sheet lined with parchment paper.  Roast 450 for 20 minutes or until fork tender.  Cool  until you can pick them up and carve squash from shells.

Chop coarsly or mash with 1/3 cup chopped cyrstalized ginger, 1/4 cup REAL maple syrup, 4 TBS butter, 1/4 cup chopped pecans (may be omitted) s/p to taste.  Mix and reheat in casserole until desired temperature.  Top with a dollop of butter just before serving.  You may need to adjust the amounts depending on the sizes of the squash.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 17, 2004)

Bangbang,
My mother used to make this often. I had forgotten it, but I'm definitely going to make it soon.
Thanks


----------



## Ardge (Nov 17, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Is there some dish that you absolutely love that you just want someone else to make so they too will know how good it is?
> 
> It can be a side dish, main dish, dessert - just something that you REALLY want someone else to try.



http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=4822&start=20

On page 3 of this pasta dish thread, I posted my Italian-Style Mac n Cheese.  I swear to God, it is so simple and so good.  I've not met one person who tried it and DIDN'T love it.

RJ


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 17, 2004)

Ardge - my tastebuds love you - my hips are huntin' you down!!!!!!!!!

My that does sound awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 17, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> my hips are huntin' you down!!!!!!!!!



now, now, elfie darlin....


----------



## Ardge (Nov 18, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Ardge - my tastebuds love you - *my hips are huntin' you down!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> My that does sound awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Guilty as charged!  Come 'n get me!  

 8) 

This message board just plain ole RULES!

RJ


----------



## ironchef (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump. Feel free to add to this thread.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jun 21, 2008)

Bangbang said:


> Creamed Chip Beef
> 
> 2 Tablespoons butter
> 2 Tablespoons flour
> ...


 
My husband will love you for this one. Thanks


----------



## Alix (Jun 22, 2008)

Holy cow...2002! This is an oldie but a definite goody. I'll think on this one a bit. I think my contribution will be in the down home cooking category.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 22, 2008)

LOL - yeah Alix - no posts since 2004 and then ironchef "bumps" it - but doesn't contribute anything other than the comment: "Feel free to add to this thread."


----------



## jkath (Jun 22, 2008)

I can't remember I've posted this one, but it really is fantastic, I think. 
now that I'm learning how to eat fish, I finally concocted a recipe that I really enjoyed.



jkath's Healthy Halibut Tacos

2 Halibut filets    
3 Tbsp. meyer lemon juice
1 Tbsp. olive oil
2 green onions, tiny chop
20 grape tomatoes, quartered
2 Tbsp. cilantro, chopped well
1 Tbsp. meyer lemon juice
¼ tsp. sea salt
4 oz. (½ sm. can) crushed pineapple, drained
½ jalapeno, roasted & tiny chop
1 haas avocado, cubed
tortillas (whole wheat is best, otherwise, flour)

Place first three ingredients into a large ziploc bag; 
let sit at least 15 minutes.

Mix remaining ingredients, except avocado. 
Set aside to let flavors mix.

On grill, cook halibut on grill pan over 
medium-high heat, flipping a few times till fish 
flakes and has golden edges. 

Mix avocado into relish mix.

To serve, roll up halibut pieces & relish in a 
warm tortilla.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 22, 2008)

Here's mine.
Shaffer style clam chowder

3 10 oz cans chopped clams
1 lb bacon
3 cups peeled and chopped potatoes
1 1/2 cups chopped onions
2 chicken bouillon cubes
3 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon thyme (some times I use parsley instead)
2 cups half and half
1 cup milk
3 tablespoons all purpose flour

salt and pepper to taste



*Directions:
*Open canned clams reserving all juice
set aside

cut up bacon, removing a lot of the extra fat 
in large sauce pan cook bacon until crisp. Keeping the bacon and the grease in the pan
add potatoes, *clam* juice, thyme, Worcestershire sauce, onions, pepper,bouillon cubes.
Bring to a boil, reduce heat. Cover and simmer for about ten minutes or until potatoes are tender. 

Combind milk, cream and flour till smooth. Add to potatoe mixture. Cook and stir until slightly thickened. Stir in Clams. Return to boiling reduce heat. Cook for a few minutes more. Add salt and pepper to taste.

If soup is too thick add more milk or cream
if soup is too thin add more flour mixing with milk or cream first!

We add a tablespoon of butter to each bowl when serving ( not at all good for you
but it tastes great!!!)


----------



## ironchef (Jun 22, 2008)

This recipe is perfect for the summertime:

*Grilled Sesame Glazed Salmon with a Soy-Wasabi Butter*

*Yield: 8 Servings*

*Ingredients:*

*For the Salmon:*
8 ea., 7 oz. Fresh Salmon filets, skin and bones removed
1/3 c. Sake
1/3 c. Mirin
3 Tbsp. Tahini
1 Tbsp. Honey
1 Tbsp. Fresh Ginger, finely minced
2 tsp. Black Sesame Seeds
2 tsp. White Sesame Seeds
Kosher Salt to taste

*For the Sauce*:
2 medium sized shallots, sliced
1 c. White wine
1/2 c. Heavy Cream
1/2 # cold Unsalted butter, cut into small cubes
1 1/2 Tbsp. Wasabi paste
2 tsp. Soy Sauce
Kosher Salt to taste

*Method*:

In a saucepan, combine the sake, mirin, tahini, honey, and ginger. Simmer until the mixture thickens, then stir in the sesame seeds and cool. Reserve.

In a seperate saucepan, combine the wine and shallots and reduce to approx. 1 Tbsp. liquid remains. Add the cream, and gently reduce until thick. Over low heat, whisk in the cold butter, a few cubes at a time, until all of the butter is emulsified into the sauce. Whisk the wasabi and soy sauce together until smooth, then whisk in enough wasabi-soy mixture into sauce until desired flavor. Season to taste with salt if needed. Reserve sauce and keep warm.

Prepare grill to medium-high heat and oil the grill's grates. Season the salmon on both sides with salt, and place on grill. Cook salmon for about 3-4 minutes, then flip and glaze the grilled side. Cook the salmon for about 2-3 more minutes while continuing to glaze. Serve immediately with the soy-wasabi butter.


----------



## Penguins (Jun 22, 2008)

*Hotdog Soup*

Seriously don't dog me on this one (pun intended) My Mom used to make it and i did it for my boyfriend's family and they about killed me until they tried it.

1 Can of Tomato Soup
1 Can of Milk (yes use the tomato soup can) 
1 Package of Hotdogs (any brand, but corn king rules all) 
Salt and Pepper to taste 


Pour the can of Tomato soup and milk in and let simmer.  Cut the hotdogs into chunks (not slices, that's too thin) Add the Hot-dogs when it looks like its about to boil... let them cook for about five minutes, salt and pepper to taste.  Voila, you have every kid's dream and a surprise for your future parents-in-law (we actually broke up but that wasn't because of the soup)


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 22, 2008)

Penguins - the only thing your recipe is missing is a grilled cheese sandwich for dunking in your soup!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 22, 2008)

Griiled cheese sandwich and cream of tomato soup. An American legend.
I'm glad this was bumped. The first recipe posted sounds fantastic (Kitchenelf)


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 23, 2008)

Honestly, 
something we used to serve at our little grill shop.  We only had it fall through spring. In the summer we didn't have it. The shop was not airconditioned and we didn't want the back burners on! 

Not fancy, simple to make..

Coneys!!!! 
Start by browning off hamburger. When it's about done add fine diced onion, one large onion per pound of hamburger.
When the the hamburger/onion mix is thoroughly cooked,  drain off the excess liquids.  To that(all done by eye and taste) add ketchup, enough to coat the meat, but not soupy, Worcestershire's sauce, brown sugar, vinegar and a little lemon juice and a few banana peppers(with some of that juice from the jar, leave the peppers large so you can remove them later), Tabasco--not much, just for a bite.  A variation from what we served, I like diced tomatoes in it. 

The idea is to get a sweet and sour kind of bang to it.  It should have bit of a bite to it.   I generally add the brown sugar last, it's easy to get too much. 

 Serve that over a hot dog on a hot dog bun.    I have brought it into work.  One guy ate 10 one day!!  I usually add mustard on top along with raw onion. 

It also works as a sloppy joe.....


----------



## CookingExperiment (Jun 23, 2008)

Dark Chocolate Cake!

For people who looooove the rich flavor of dark chocolate.  This is a delicious cake, it's very addicting!

2 1/2 cups flour
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1 tsp salt
2 tsp baking soda
1 TBSP vanilla extract
1 TBSP instant coffee granules
1 cup cold nonfat milk
1/2 cup lowfat buttermilk 
2 tsps vinegar
1/2 cup canola oil
1/4 cup applesauce
1 egg
4 ounces chopped semisweet or unsweetened chocolate chunks (depending on how much you love dark chocolate)

Combine 'wet' ingredients in one large bowl.  Mix dry ingredients together in another bolw.  Mix all of the ingredients together in the larger bowl, then stir in the chocolate chunks.  Pour batter into two round 9" non-stick cake pans.

Bake in a preheated 350 degree oven for about 20 minutes .

I covered this cake in a traditional homemade chocolate frosting


----------



## Osmokey (Jun 23, 2008)

A great side for pork or any rich meat. APPLES AND ONIONS. 
Sauté a bunch of onions in butter or faux butter of some sort. Butter is best, but if your cholesterol is, but I digress. Sauté them real slow and easy, don’t let them brown. Salt and pepper to your taste.
When the onions are done you will have already peeled and sliced a couple or 3 granny smiths. Cut them about the size that you would for a pie. You don’t want this to become apple sauce.
Put the apples into the onions and add fat as needed

Use cinnamon, black pepper, a touch of fresh nutmeg and cloves. The mix should be rather thick by now. Thin it down with OJ. I prefer the OJ to apple juice. Cover and let it simmer a bit to cook down the OJ. It shouldn’t be real loose and the apples are best if they have some texture left. It should be tight enough so it wont leak off of a serving spoon. 
There are no amounts indicated because it’s a kind of fool proof recipe that you can make to your taste. More or less onions, and apples or more or less of the spices. Make it your own. 
It’s real good with a Pork loin of double cut chops.


----------



## plumies (Jun 23, 2008)

*Buckeye Candy*

This oldie but goodie recipe for Buckeye Candy. I get requests for this all the time.

Ingredients:
1 (18 oz) jar creamy peanut butter (I like to use Jiffy Creamy)
1/2 C butter, softened (you can substitute with margarine)
1 lb confectioners' sugar (~3.5 cups) (see Note below)
1 Tbsp vanilla
12 oz milk chocolate chips (you can substitute with semi-sweet)
1-2 Tbsp Crisco shortening (you can substitute with 3-4 oz of paraffin wax)



Makes ~80 buckeyes

Cream peanut butter and butter.
Add sugar and vanilla and mix well.
Form into 1 inch balls and refrigerate.
Melt chocolate chips with Crisco shortening in a double boiler.
Dip balls into chocolate with a toothpick about 3/4 of the way covered.
Place chocolate side down on waxed paper. You can put a small dollop of chocolate over the hole. I often have lots of left over chocolate and like to use a fork to drizzle thin streams of chocolate over the buckeyes to give it a gourmet look. Kind of look like chocolate truffles.
Let set at room temperature or refrigerate. I usually refrigerate to help speed up the cooling and hardening of the chocolate due to space. After they are set, I stack them in an airtight container and keep them in the refrigerator. I've kept some as long as 3 weeks.
Note: Depending on how oily the peanut butter is, you might need to add up to an additional 1 C of confectioner's sugar. I like to add about 1/4 C at a time, blending well. You want to get a consistency that's just starting to NOT stick to everything. Put a small dollop in your palm and roll it. If it doesn't stick, you're good to go. Something similar to the inside of a REESE'S® Peanut Butter Cup center (at room temperature).


----------



## jkath (Jun 23, 2008)

Penguins said:


> ..... (we actually broke up but that wasn't because of the soup)





Jeff G, I'm going to give your recipe to my 15-year old. He just made Chicago dogs a couple of weeks ago and asked what else he could do to liven up a hot dog. Thanks!

Ironchef, I bet that looks beautiful!


----------



## Constance (Jun 23, 2008)

*Golden Mushroom Chicken and vegetables*

My family loves this dish.

1 whole chicken, cut up, or your favorite pieces
potatoes, cut into 1" wedges (I don't bother peeling)
carrots, sliced or whole baby
mushrooms, sliced, fresh or canned
Brussels sprouts, fresh or frozen
2 cans Campbell's condensed Golden Mushroom soup
1 fresh tomato, sliced very thinly (optional)

Spray baking dish with cooking spray. Season chicken and vegetables with a little salt and pepper and arrange in dish. Spoon soup over all and put sliced tomatoes on top. Cover with foil and bake in 375 oven for about an hour, or until chicken and vegies are tender. 

Leave out the Brussels sprouts if you don't like them, or substitute broccoli. The tomatoes are a nice touch, but not vital to the dish. I have also used pimentos or julienned red pepper strips. 

Substitute boneless pork loin chops for the chicken if you like.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 23, 2008)

*Pollo con Salsa Roja y Chorizo (Chicken with Red Chile Sauce and Sausage)*

Here is my "go to" chicken recipe - authentic Mexican. I may have posted it here before, not sure. Hope you enjoy.If you can't get dried chiles for the sauce, use a good canned enchilada sauce.

Pollo con Salsa Roja y Chorizo (Chicken with Red Chile Sauce and Sausage)

6 chicken drumsticks and 6 thighs, skinned
2 tbs oil
½ pound ground fresh chorizo (or buy fresh chorizo links and remove the casings)

Salsa roja (recipe follows, but you can also use a large can of enchilada sauce)

6 dried chiles guajillo (long and dark red, smooth skin)
3 dried chiles ancho or pasilla (shorter and darker- wrinkled skin)
3 or 4 roma tomatoes (or a medium can of diced tomatoes)
¼ onion
2 cloves garlic
1 and ½ cups chicken broth 
2 TBS corn oil 
salt to taste

Since the chiles guajillo are hotter than the chiles ancho, you may want to modify the mix if you want milder sauce. Remove the stems, seeds and membranes and soak in hot water for 20 minutes.  Meanwhile, peel the tomatoes*, garlic and onion and cut into pieces.

Drain the chiles and transfer to a blender. Add the peeled tomatoes, onion,, garlic and broth and puree.

Heat the oil in a saucepan and add the pureed sauce. Stir a bit to let it bloom. Simmer for 10 minutes over low heat and add salt to taste.

Using a heavy, deep frying pan ( I use a cast iron pan) with sides at least 3 “ high, brown the chicken well in the oil in two batches, remove from pan and set aside. Add chorizo and sauté for a few minutes. Drain excess oil and add 1 cup of the sauce. Mix well, then add chicken pieces and cover with the remaining sauce. Bring to a simmer, and then cook covered for about 60-75 minutes.

To serve, let the tender chicken literally fall off the bone into a hot, fresh soft corn tortilla. Roll it up and enjoy. Garnish with chopped avocado, onion, radish or cheese if you want. You could serve this with Mexicana rice and/or beans, and/or some fresh fruit (mango, pineapple, papaya, etc.)


*This is easy if you dip them in boiling water for a few minutes, the skins just peel off.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 24, 2008)

I've posted this before, but I couldn't find it.  And, I know some of the members here have tried it, but, we have a lot of new faces here, so I'm posting it again.

Big Al’s Wicked Good Clam Chowder
Yields:  1 ½ gal

	This is one of those recipes that my family and I just die for.  When it gets colder, I usually make this at least once a month.  
	You’ll notice that I caramelize the bacon, then add the vegetables and seasonings, and caramelize those as well.  The reason for this is added flavor.  When the vegetables hit the pan, and they start exuding their liquid, they will deglaze the pan a bit.  However, once that liquid is cooked off, they will start to caramelize slightly.  I look for this point.  I’m always scraping the pan bottom trying to work all the good flavor into the vegetables, and once it’s gone, I start keeping an eye on the pan bottom to see when the onions start to caramelize a bit.  When I start to see color again, I add the clams and juice to deglaze the pan again.
	A couple other tips:  Before you do any other prep for this recipe, place the bacon on a sheet pan and place it in the freezer.  Prep the other ingredients, then cut the bacon last.  This lessens the chance of any cross-contamination from the bacon to other things, as well as gives you an easier time cutting the bacon.  And lastly, don’t add any salt until the very end, and taste it first!  Then, if the chowder needs salt, add a little.  Remember that you are using salt-cured bacon, and salt-water (dang swear filter!) shellfish, so there will be plenty of salt in the chowder without needing any more.

8 slices thick sliced bacon, diced fine
1 ½ large onion, diced
1 ½ c celery, diced
1 ½ t Old Bay Seasoning, optional
½ t ground black pepper
1 ½ t tarragon
1 ½ t thyme
1 ½ t garlic, minced
2 # sized potatoes, peeled, and cubed into half inch cubes
33 oz (total) canned chopped sea clams with the juice (around here, that’s about 6 cans)
2 8 oz bottles of Clam Juice
1 pt heavy cream
1 pt half and half
½ c corn starch mixed with ½ c water
salt and fresh ground pepper to taste

Fry the bacon in a large, heavy-bottomed stock pot over medium-high until the bacon starts to crisp, and you see lots of color and “brown bits” in the pan.  At this time, add the onions, celery, garlic, pepper, thyme, tarragon, and Old Bay seasoning, if desired.  When the onions are translucent and slightly caramelized, add the clams, juice, and potatoes; adding a little water if needed to cover the potatoes.  Simmer over medium heat until potatoes are tender, about 15 minutes.  Add the cream, half-and-half, and bring to a boil.  Add the cornstarch/water slurry and bring back to a boil to tighten the chowder.  Taste and season with more salt and pepper if needed.

Someone mentioned sauteed apples and onions.  This is one of the ingredients in a sandwich I had placed on the menu at work last year, and it's still going strong.  I may post that later.

Of course, now I've got to make something.  That's going to be awhile, until I can get some money.


----------



## Sedagive (Jun 25, 2008)

My mom used to make this chicken dish and I always loved it.

Take boneless, skinless chicken breasts and coat with a quarter inch thick coating of sour cream.  Take a bag of Cheesit crackers and smash them to crumbs.  Roll the coated chicken in the crumbs, place on a baking sheet and bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes to one hour, depending on the size of the breasts.


----------

